# New Coder: Shin Ice Wolf



## Dragoneer (Nov 7, 2006)

You may notice a new coder ninja on the site by the name of Shin Ice Wolf (Icywolfy on the forums). We're added Shin Ice Wolf as a member to the team. He's going to be brought in to help finish up and refine the data on our Ferrox code and get things settled in, and add in those zesty features you all have been craving!

Say hey, gang!


----------



## nrr (Nov 7, 2006)

*RE: New Coder: Icywolfy*



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Say hey, gang!


No.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 7, 2006)

*RE: New Coder: Icywolfy*

HEY!

...I was told.

Meanwhile, I demand 105% more beefcake.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 7, 2006)

*RE: New Coder: Icywolfy*



			
				Summercat said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, I demand 105% more beefcake.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 7, 2006)

*RE: New Coder: Icywolfy*



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Summercat said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, I demand 105% more beefcake.



I love you. Will you marry me and have my virtual babies?


----------



## TORA (Nov 7, 2006)

*RE: New Coder: Icywolfy*

Congrats, Icywolfy! I hope fixing the login problem on mobile devices is one of your top priorities.


----------



## dave hyena (Nov 7, 2006)

*RE: New Coder: Icywolfy*

hey gang.

Hurrah for icywolfy, you're taking on a whole lot of work (I'm sure) but you're serving the furry community and all who sail in her and truly, can anyone ask for more?


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 7, 2006)

*RE: New Coder: Icywolfy*

heh, heh... I wouldn't go as far as "congrats" (), Icywolfy, but many thanks for offering to help out the community!

Good luck!


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 7, 2006)

*RE: New Coder: Icywolfy*



			
				Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> hey gang.



...baaaaaah! :lol:

(ya missed out the exclaimation mark, too, 'yena )


----------



## Moon-Baby (Nov 7, 2006)

*RE: New Coder: Icywolfy*

Huh.
Went looking and it's not the guy I know of.

Congrats to the new coder all the same anyway.


----------



## icywolfy (Nov 8, 2006)

*RE: New Coder: Icywolfy*



			
				uncia2000 said:
			
		

> heh, heh... I wouldn't go as far as "congrats" (), Icywolfy, but many thanks for offering to help out the community!
> 
> Good luck!



And the change from day job coding at billion dollar companies, with order and structure, procedures and manuals.... to fa.   I'm afraid.  Very afraid.   But at least it'll be fun.


----------



## Zippo (Nov 8, 2006)

*RE: New Coder: Icywolfy*

Fun + Fear. Awesome. Welcome to the FA Team. :3

-Z

</headrush>


----------



## IceWolf (Nov 8, 2006)

*RE: New Coder: Icywolfy*

God damnit, fucking specify which IceWolf you're talking about. I DO NOT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT CODE! I DRAW FURRIES WITH GIGANTIC MUSCLES AND DISPROPORTIONATELY LARGE HAIR AND ENDOWMENTS!!!

It's Icywolfy  not IceWolf    

Icywolfy <-----------New Coder
IceWolf <----------Drawer of stuff with muscles 


Icywolfy <----------Not Me
IceWolf <----------- Me

There we go, now that that's all taken care of. Lets eat a cheesecake.

IceWolf                       
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/icewolf/


*[ed./u2k]: edited above, for clarity!*


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 8, 2006)

*RE: New Coder: Icywolfy*

_*adjusts names above*_



			
				IceWolf said:
			
		

> God damnit, fucking specify which IceWolf you're talking about. I DO NOT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT CODE! I DRAW FURRIES WITH GIGANTIC MUSCLES AND DISPROPORTIONATELY LARGE HAIR AND ENDOWMENTS!!!



Do those furries with gigantic muscles and disproportionately large hair and endowments know anything about code, by any chance? 

...Too many wolfies, methinks. 
_*munches cheesecake*_. Thankies for the clarification, Icewolf. ^^

d.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 8, 2006)

*RE: New Coder: Icywolfy*



			
				IceWolf said:
			
		

> It's Icywolfy  not IceWolf


It's Icywolfy on the forums, but he still goes by "Shin Ice Wolf" elsewhere... =P


----------



## Litre (Nov 8, 2006)

furries need more original names than icewolf or firewolf or firefox or foxfire or icefox.


Yeah.


----------



## IceWolf (Nov 8, 2006)

My full name is Syberius Atten , But since there is aparrently a REAL asshole out there named Sibe, i did'nt want to be mistaken with him. So i just use my nickname. 


furries need more original names than icewolf or firewolf or firefox or foxfire or icefox.


Yeah.
[/quote]


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 8, 2006)

*RE: New Coder: Icywolfy*



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> It's Icywolfy on the forums, but he still goes by "Shin Ice Wolf" elsewhere... =P



k., but still ice-wolf on the main site. As opposed to icewolf. 

_*chuckles and tailwaves to both*_

See. Simple.



			
				IceWolf said:
			
		

> My full name is Syberius Atten , But since there is aparrently a REAL asshole out there named Sibe, i did'nt want to be mistaken with him.



Very sensible!


----------



## Midnite (Nov 8, 2006)

TORA said:
			
		

> Congrats, Icywolfy! I hope fixing the login problem on mobile devices is one of your top priorities.



:O mobile device login?


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 8, 2006)

Midnite said:
			
		

> TORA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like a cellphone, which... is... the last of our priorities right now.

I'll be an asshole and say I'd rather 20,000 people be able to browse and enjoy FA regularly on a daily basis than 100 people with their Treos and Blackberries. There, I said it.

...

Yeah, I've got a Treo 650, I'm such a techwhore.


----------



## DARKWOLFE (Nov 8, 2006)

hello icewolf


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 8, 2006)

IceWolf said:
			
		

> My full name is Syberius Atten , But since there is aparrently a REAL asshole out there named Sibe, i did'nt want to be mistaken with him. So i just use my nickname.



I've heard of someone goes by the name Sibe.

IIRC, he used to be a Wizard on FurryMUCK...until he nuked the West Corner of the Park.


----------



## icywolfy (Nov 8, 2006)

*RE: New Coder: Icywolfy*



			
				IceWolf said:
			
		

> It's Icywolfy  not IceWolf
> Icywolfy <-----------New Coder
> IceWolf <----------Drawer of stuff with muscles
> Icywolfy <----------Not Me
> ...



Personally, I like the spelling of Ice-Wolf (two words, with a dash) as it's what is in my Grade 9 yearbook, and the name i've used on IRC since '97.  Yea, it's now blatenly overused, but the original nickname was given for a different context entirely than furry.  I just happened to keep bring it forth when I starting doing translations and fansubs, and art.

I have a Bachelor of Fine Arts in Traditional Painting. Bachelor of Science in Computer Science. Bachelor of Science in Software Engineering.  (too many expensive, meaningless, pieces of paper)

Edit: Although to date, I'd say that people asking are you the Ice-Wolf that...., a majority of them do have the right person.  Much rarely do I have the question are the IceWolf that draws the musclefurs.  Which in hindsight is surprising as there is usually no context that would give reason of one over the other...


----------



## Summercat (Nov 9, 2006)

Meanwhile, I've some new artists to +watch.

Thank's for posting here, icywolfy!

(Great, now my Beefcake requests are REALLY granted!)


----------



## Midnite (Nov 9, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Midnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wait.. fa has a mobile-version?


----------



## furry (Nov 9, 2006)

See? That's what happens when you choose such an unoriginal username!


----------

